# iPad 3, IOS 7 et l'application Mail.



## Roger052 (6 Décembre 2013)

Est-il normal que Mail utilise 1,7 go ????


----------



## Lauange (8 Décembre 2013)

Oui si tu ne vides pas la corbeille.


----------



## Roger052 (8 Décembre 2013)

Oui, ma corbeille est vide.
J'ai l'impression que les applications contacts et calendrier sont comprises dans le calcul
de l'espace de mail.


----------

